# Need Breakfast ideas..



## DessertsByMemaw (Oct 7, 2012)

I am getting bored with breakfast and need a little help..I usually stick to my guns (lol) with desserts but I gotta get breakfast right. So please any ideas,maybe even your own favorite recipes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2012)

What do you usually eat for breakfast?


----------



## no mayonnaise (Oct 7, 2012)

"Breakfast food" for brefus is as boring as it gets.  I like pizzas, soups, salads, sandwiches, pasta, etc. for brefus.  Who says you have to be confined to the same old eggs/toast/muffins/bacon/sausage/etc. for brefus when there are millions of foods to eat?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

Breakfast can be whatever you want it to be! In NA, we have fallen for marketing campaigns that certain foods are "breakfast" foods, when they are really just a way to capture a market segment and sell products. Think about it--why do we need a "puffed rice" cereal, why not just eat a bowl of rice? Why do we need a shredded wheat cereal? There are triscuits that can be topped with hummus or other things. 

Check this out for breakfast ideas:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240.html

And, why is it "okay" to have breakfast for supper, but people don't have "supper" for breakfast?


----------



## DessertsByMemaw (Oct 8, 2012)

Yall are so right,we are like robots following orders from corporate America


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 9, 2012)

Definitely true.  The time of day has nothing to do at all with what you eat.  Make whatever you have a taste for.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2012)

ChefDB said:


> Definitely true.  The time of day has nothing to do at all with what you eat.  Make whatever you have a taste for.


+1 I had gingerbread cake for breakfast this morning--I was too full for dessert after Thanksgiving dinner. I usually have protein + veggies + grains for breakfast, but today, I got rid of the "sweet" treat at the start of my day so my body could use the calories throughout the day.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 10, 2012)

You could try my Chakalaka eggs, great for breakfast. I also make Breakfast crepes, fill the crepes with scrambled eggs, bacon, grated cheese and a bit of tomato and onion relish or breakfast parfait, just layer oats or muesli with yogurt and fresh fruit in a pretty glass, breakfast salad- fresh greens like baby lettuce or spinach, cherry tomatoes,cucumber, chopped boiled eggs and crispy bacon bits drizzled with pesto, shrimp omelet with fresh herbs etc.


----------



## AngelaZBJ (Feb 28, 2013)

I love breakfast in the morning, and I always have my breakfast no matter how late I am for school. Usually I will have a cup of green smoothie, which helps me to detox my body. on the days that I don't want to be too healthy, i will cook myself a french toast, a sandwich with lettuce, tomato, avocado and a sunny side up egg. Or I will have something like omelet, or pancakes. 
My favorite breakfast have to be the leftover from the night before, but this does not always make a healthy choice for me since sometimes our leftovers could be a little greasy, and too much grease doesn't make me feel in the morning. 
Also, I'm asian, so I love alot of asian dishes for breakfast, for example, chinese pancakes, they are made of eggs, flour, and green onion, very fulfilling and delicious. Or some steamed eggs with sesame oil, very delicious. Also kimchi pancake is another choice of mine, they are easy to make, both my boyfriend and I love it. 
I hope this helps a little.


----------



## jkath (Feb 28, 2013)

I like to have things like various proteins and fruit with my coffee. 
Often it's an organic banana and raw pecans. I also like making deviled eggs (using greek yogurt instead of mayo) and eating them with berries.


----------



## merstar (Feb 28, 2013)

I love this French Toast recipe - it tastes really rich, but is very lowfat. I use regular sliced whole wheat bread, rather than the thin sliced as listed. It holds the filling better:
BAKED BANANA-STUFFED FRENCH TOAST 
Baked Banana-Stuffed French Toast Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## Adele81 (Apr 5, 2013)

You should try the Pandoro. It's a typical Italian Christmas cake but you can easily fing it in the USA too, at supermarkets. It's rich in butter so idela to give you all the energy you need in the morning, and you can eat it with cream, mascarpone, chocolate or jam!! justt deliciuos


----------

